
Show HN: Jess: A Serverless and GUI-less app experiment - markwatsonatx
http://markwatsonatx.github.io/tutorial/openwhisk/serverless/2016/08/04/serverless-guiless-openwhisk.html
======
markwatsonatx
Full disclosure: I am an IBM employee and this project was built using IBM
services. This was a personal project that I built for fun, but I think is
pretty neat and the HN community may find interesting.

